# Mix up on the '16 Cruze (2nd gen)



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I can't say without a doubt that they are wrong....but they seem very wrong. Are they sure they weren't looking at the 2016 Limited (1st Gen)?


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Fireworks234 said:


> I can't say without a doubt that they are wrong....but they seem very wrong. Are they sure they weren't looking at the 2016 Limited (1st Gen)?


That is what I was wondering myself, but he had my vin number so I would have thought he would have been looking at the right body style.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There is nothing different.

This says only 17/18 too, though.








MY 17-18 1.4L Turbo with High Flow Exhaust System, for Sedan


Check out the deal on MY 17-18 1.4L Turbo with High Flow Exhaust System, for Sedan at GM Performance Motor



www.gmperformancemotor.com





When ordering parts for my Gen 2 2016, I always just say it's a 2017. Even if you tell them it's not a Cruze Limited, there's still tons of confusion it seems.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wouldn't think there'd be much confusion anymore these days. 

From what I've seen so far. The parts books now say cruze limited, and cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> Wouldn't think there'd be much confusion anymore these days.
> 
> From what I've seen so far. The parts books now say cruze limited, and cruze.


It's clear-ish to someone that knows them.

But they ordered the wrong windshield for mine even when they asked me 'Cruze or Cruze Limited', and I specified '2016 Premier with the front camera package'. Still ordered a windshield for the Limited.

Had similar confusion ordering OEM wheels for it.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

The 2016 did have a slightly different PCM configuration. I know the 2017+ have a different security system and may be an actual different unit. The tuning guys would know the answer to that one.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

I spoke with an adviser at another dealership and they said the fog light kit will work and didn't see any reason why it couldn't be done. However he couldn't confirm whether they could flash the BCM or not to make it work. I also reached out to an online GM parts supplier and they said there is no reason why it can't be installed. Looks like the BCM is the same for 16-18 and even is used for other GM models.

Regarding the exhaust, no one really knows why it doesn't list the 2016 MY. The factory, non-performance exhaust is exactly the same for non-rs sedans 2016 thru 2019. I may just buy it and have a muffler shop install it (though I could just install it myself).


----------

